

Why the fear over ubiquitous data encryption is overblown - adventured
http://cc.bingj.com/cache.aspx?d=3820733797391&w=fKYGZGK_o65HAhPXzIkj_amoIZvt-Aus

======
adventured
This is a cached copy. The Washington Post pulled the original shortly after
it was published.

The original link was here:

[https://www.washingtonpost.com/opinions/the-need-for-
ubiquit...](https://www.washingtonpost.com/opinions/the-need-for-ubiquitous-
data-encryption/2015/07/28/3d145952-324e-11e5-8353-1215475949f4_story.html)

